# Dringend: Zu große Word Dateien und Druckerproblem



## Pestroller (8. Juli 2002)

Hallo Experten!

Eine Bekannte von mir sitzt ziemlich in der Tinte! Sie tüftelt gerade an ihrer Doktorarbeit, die mittlerweile um die 20 MB  groß ist. Die Folge ist, dass der Rechner (ein moderes Notebook) in die Knie geht. 
Das zweite Problem besteht darin, dass sie beim Versuch, das Dok zu drucken (sie stellt bei den Druckereinstellungen immer "aktuelle Seite" ein), stets eine ganz bestimmte Seite in viel zu großer Schrift ausgedruckt wird.

Mir selbst ist noch keines dieser Phänomene untergekommen. Ich weiß auch nicht genau, welche Word Version sie hat (vermutlich XP oder zumindest 2000). Ich bitte Euch um dringende Hilfe, denn die Arbeit muss in drei Tagen abgegeben werden.

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe schon einmal im Voraus!

Grüße 

Olli


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Juli 2002)

so spontan würd ich mal darauf tippen, dass irgendwas mit dem druckertreiber nicht stimmt.
wie sieht das denn mit anderen dateien aus? werden die normal gedruckt oder gibt's da das gleiche problem?

als erstes würd ich mal versuchen, den druckertreiber neu zu installieren.
wenn das nichts hilft, würd ich die datei per netzwerk oder cd-r auf einen anderen pc bringen und da ausdrucken lassen. oder mit einer cd-r in einen copyshop gehen, die können sowas auch normalerweise (die, die ich kenne zumindest).
bei der lösung mit dem copyshop wär es aber sinnvoller, daraus erst ein pdf zu machen. word-dateien werden nicht immer gleich dargestellt. pdf-converter gibt's inzwischen wie sand am meer und eine trial sollte ja reichen.


----------



## Pestroller (8. Juli 2002)

*Word Problem*

Grüß Dich Asphyxia,

danke erst einmal, dass Du Dich dem Problem annimmst!

So genau weiß ich leider nicht über die derzeitige Situation bescheid. Das mit dem Copy Shop ist ne gute Idee. Weißt Du, welcher PDF Converter gut, klein und einfach zu bedienen ist? Die Dame hat eben "nur" ein 56k Modem und ist auch nicht der Profi in Sachen Computer.

Was die technische Ausstattung angeht, steht weder Netzwerk, noch CD Brenner zur Verfügung. Also sieht es mit anderen Computern ziemlich düster aus.

Aber Danke vielmals, dass Du hilfst!

Machs gut,

Olli


----------



## Vitalis (8. Juli 2002)

Notfalls könntet Ihr die Datei mit WinZip auf rund 15 Disketten packen und dann auf einem anderen Rechner weiterverarbeiten.


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Juli 2002)

naja, eine pcmcia-netzwerkkarte zu organisieren sollte nicht unbedingt das problem darstellen. zumal man sowas immer mal gut gebrauchen kann.

ich kenn nur jaws pdf converter (http://www.jawspdf.com glaub ich) und komm damit ziemlich gut zurecht.


----------



## Freaky (8. Juli 2002)

also das kann ja mehrer gründe haben, so wie immer.-.-.-.


1. 
	
	
	



```
in word überprüfen ob du nicht doch eine große schriftart gewählt hast bei kleiner bild darstellung (z.b. 50%):-)
```

2. 
	
	
	



```
druckertreiber überprüfen.... 
bez. bei windows xp den eigenen 
verwenden wenn vorhanden 
ansonsten neu runterladen..
```
3. 
	
	
	



```
unter DRUCKER, EIGENSCHAFTEN,DETAILS, SPOOLEINSTELLUNG
(win98)lässt sich die art des 
datenformats für den druck festlegen. 
Bei einigen druckertreibern wird 
das RAW format eingestellt, obwohl der 
drucker auch im EMF-Format fehlerfrei 
druckt. Das EMF format ist dem RAW 
immer vorzuziehen, da nach dem 
druckbefehl die steuerung wieder 
an die anwendung zurückgegeben 
wird.
```

4. 
	
	
	



```
lpt1 überprüfen ob dort schon 
ECP aktiviert ist wenn 
nicht mußt du 
das im bios ändern...
```

5.
	
	
	



```
kabel ??
```
hoffe konnte helfen...


freaky


----------



## dfd1 (9. Juli 2002)

Was viele nicht wissen bei Dateigrösse von MS Word ist, dass Word nicht effizient den Text speichert. Wenn das Dokument viel bearbeitet wird, wächst die Dateigrösse, da gelöschte Elemente dennoch im Speicher bleiben.
Mir einzig bekannte Möglichkeit:
Ein neues Word-File machen und alles hineinkopieren. (*Nicht* "Speichern unter")

MFG
DFD


----------



## Pestroller (9. Juli 2002)

*Dankeschön!*

Grüßt Euch, Experten!

Ich war leider gestern nicht mehr wach, als Ihr geschrieben habt, aber ich bedanke mich schon einmal für die vielen Tipps und Eure Anteilnahme!

Leider ist die angehende Doktorin gerade auf der Arbeit, so dass ich Ihr von hier aus nicht helfen kann :-(

Wenn sich was neues ergibt, poste ich nochmal. 

So denn, machts gut


Olli


----------

